# New clown pleco....



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

I traded my albino common for a baby clown today. I have been reading it needs driftwood, already ordered. And zuchinni or cucumbers. I got a cucumber today and am going to put a slice in the tank tonight. Question is how often should I do this? Also read they need meaty foods, I have some dried brine shrimp and dried bloodworms. Will these work? How often on these to? Also should I continue to drop in algae tabs for the little guy? even though they are almost as big as him!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

forget about the cucumber and zuchini..they may be a tasty treat but lack any real nutritional value...zuchini is a little better than the cuke....sweet potato is also good for them...plecos need driftwood to gnaw on to aid in digestion..try to find 3 or 4 different kinds...kind of like roughage...main food should be the algae wafers with some meaty foods maybe twice a week...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

also don't worry if you never see it again, I have to remove the driftwood just so can check its still alive and in good health... they are more than a bit shy


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

It will most likely not like the dried brine shrimp/bloodworms. Frozen works MUCH better. Also, the driftwood needs to age for a while, so it's somewhat squishy on the surface. See if you can find some aged driftwood locally.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Your staple diet should be algae wafers, with cucumbers and zuchinni every now and then. I feed my clowns once a day (about an hour or so before I go to bed because they are *strictly* nocturnal.) I also give my clowns shrimp pellets or frozen shrimp (usually 3 times a week) for protein.


----------

